# The Best Vape Cotton



## CMMACKEM (16/7/17)

Now I am strictly talking about cotton specifically made for vaping.

I have Cotton Bacon V2 and have used it religiously but I am not convinced that it is the best. I use a Reload RTA and vape 100-120w.

What in your expert opinion would you suggest I try?

Kendo Gold?
Native Wicks Platinum?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/17)

Royal Wicks or Cotton Blend from Fibre Freaks (But they have gone out of business)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (16/7/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (16/7/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Now I am strictly talking about cotton specifically made for vaping.
> 
> I have Cotton Bacon V2 and have used it religiously but I am not convinced that it is the best.
> 
> ...


Between the 2 you mentioned I'd go with Native Wicks Platinum Blend. I never did like Kendo, takes way too long to break in IMO

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (16/7/17)

I have been using royal wicks and it is very impressive. Much better than CB v2 IMHO.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mida Khan (16/7/17)

Personally, Cotton Bacon v2 is my everyday use but between the two I'd say Native Wicks, Kendo used a few times and the juice doesn't absorb well enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (16/7/17)

Thank you for your informative responses, keep them coming.

I must say that I am a little confused. One of the very few YouTube reviewers I trust or take seriously swears by Kendo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/7/17)

I also think the type of wicking material that works best for you does depend a bit on what type of vape you like and what juice.

For example, in my low power setups, for restricted lung on menthols I have found Rayon to be the best. It brings out the most crisp menthol flavour

On the other hand, in my RM2 lowish power mouth to lung tobacco vapes, Koh Gen Do or Jap Cotton still is the best for me. Makes the juice taste "earthier" and deeper.

i have tried CB2 and Kendo on those two above setups and went back to my preferred wick for each. It wasnt very different overall but I could pick up a slight taste difference and prefer the taste on my wick of choice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Cobrali (16/7/17)

I have tried Kendo and Cotton Bacon V2 and I definitely prefer Cotton Bacon V2. I Also have Cotton candy that I am going to start using once my bag of cotton bacon is finished.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Glytch (17/7/17)

I've started using Demon Killer Muscle cotton. It's a bit trickier to work with than Cotton Bacon but the fibre count is out of this world and the break in period is a few hits for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (17/7/17)

What about streaky cotton by vape warehouse?
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/streaky-cotton.t39519/#post-555811

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/7/17)

Must say i have been using Cotton Bacon V2 for quite a while and have found no reason to change yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KieranD (17/7/17)

We have figured out a great hack to get Kendo Gold firing with no break in  

I will post a video and link up

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (17/7/17)

KieranD said:


> We have figured out a great hack to get Kendo Gold firing with no break in
> 
> I will post a video and link up


That burning trick works wonders! I was a bit sceptical at first but the difference is real! Great trick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## daniel craig (17/7/17)

I think @Clouds4Days posted a video. I'll see if I can find the link

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (17/7/17)

Here's the link: 

Thanks for the video @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/7/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> What about streaky cotton by vape warehouse?
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/streaky-cotton.t39519/#post-555811


I'm a big Cotton Bacon v2 fan but this stuff kicks CBv2 in the knees

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (17/7/17)

Not sure how true it is but I've heard that Sea Island cotton is the best. Sea Island is a breed/species of cotton that is very rare and relatively more expensive. It's known for its long staple and silky texture. The only brands that I've seen use this is Cool Whic and Vapers Gold. Sea Island is grown mostly in the US and not in massive quantities.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## M5000 (16/8/17)

daniel craig said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> Thanks for the video @Clouds4Days




Incredible! Would've expected the flame to burn the wick not help it along!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (16/8/17)

Okay all I have tried Kendo, Native wicks and CB V2 extensively.

I must conclude that flavor wise the best cotton for me is Kendo Gold. Simply amazing!

Bogan is spot on.



@KZOR I wish you had Kendo in your best wick video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

